# Moving to Canada.



## edybak (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, right now i am planning professional emigration to Canada. I am an accredited Level3 Personal Trainer received from UK. I would like to now, from the people with this experience, is this diplomas are recognised , can i work in this field with my diplomas, or i will need requalification? What else should i take before,prior arrival?


Thanx fro help
Eduard.


----------

